# Should rams be kept in pairs?



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

I have what was supposed to be three german blue rams, bought them all at the same time. I found out this weekend I have two Bolivian rams and one German blue ram. Do I need to get another German blue ram or will he be fine on his own?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cichlids aren't schoolers when adult, they usually do fine on their own. You're tank may be too small for 2 pairs anyway. If the ram ends up chewed on or hiding in an upper corner, I'd suggest finding a new home rather than adding another.


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

I will find a new home for them if necessary, I only want the best for my fish. Thanks so much for your help.


----------

